# AGR point redemption



## 3rdcook (Feb 16, 2010)

For 15,000 points , could I could travel one way from Mpls-St. Paul to NOL in a roomette ? This would entail taking Empire Builder to CHI and then taking City of New Orleans . Would both trips be covered ? Would both roomettes be covered ?

Would a one zone 15000 point trip , using a roomette on the CS from SEA to LAX be covered ??


----------



## Ryan (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, you've got it!


----------



## BeckysBarn (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes. One way only - not round trip


----------



## AG1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, and it is for two people with meals included!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 17, 2010)

An even better deal is going from Kansas City KCY to Columbus WI CBS for the same 15,000 points.

KCY - LAX on the Southwestern Chief

LAX - PDX on the Coastal Starlight

PDX - CBS on the Empire Builder.

Wow what a trip for only 15,000 points!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 17, 2010)

RRrich said:


> An even better deal is going from Kansas City KCY to Columbus WI CBS for the same 15,000 points.
> KCY - LAX on the Southwestern Chief
> 
> LAX - PDX on the Coastal Starlight
> ...


The_traveler has added to that one, Kirkwood,MO (KWDin Biz class)-KCY-LAX-PDX-CBS. Also notable 1 zone AGR awards are: Omaha-(OMA)-SAC-PDX-CBS and a new favorite Im gonna try (thanks saxman!) PalmSprings-SAS-SPI-GBB-RSV (Roseville,Ca) All are 5 nights on the train for 15,000 points in a roomette, 20,000 in a bedroom!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

And of course SDL (Slidell, LA)-WAS-CHI-WPT (Wolf Point, MT) would also be a 1 zone award!


----------



## RRrich (Feb 17, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > An even better deal is going from Kansas City KCY to Columbus WI CBS for the same 15,000 points.
> ...


Actually I know about KWD - CBS, I did it last week! It was great but I thought KCY was better known and more accessible than KWD - which I will be at on Wednesday to catch the MRR to get my Winter Sale points..

Next winter I am planning on OMA - CBS to ride the CZ which I will probably pay for CHI - OMA. If I do that I am not sure about PSN - RSV, that just has me on the TE and the CZ both of which I will have been on. Maybe I'll just do the KWD-CBS again.


----------



## 3rdcook (Feb 17, 2010)

RRrich said:


> An even better deal is going from Kansas City KCY to Columbus WI CBS for the same 15,000 points.
> KCY - LAX on the Southwestern Chief
> 
> LAX - PDX on the Coastal Starlight
> ...


Wouldn't this be TWO ZONES ?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2010)

Nope - the only thing that counts are the endpoints - that's how you can get so called "loophole" trips by choosing obscure/inefficient routings between two cities in the same zone.


----------



## 3rdcook (Feb 17, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Nope - the only thing that counts are the endpoints - that's how you can get so called "loophole" trips by choosing obscure/inefficient routings between two cities in the same zone.


okay, now I've got it ! What is the criteria for these "loophole" trips ?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2010)

3rdcook said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - the only thing that counts are the endpoints - that's how you can get so called "loophole" trips by choosing obscure/inefficient routings between two cities in the same zone.
> ...


The "criteria" is that Amtrak will not pay for your overnight hotel, so they will route you so you make a same day connection.

Example #1 - SDL to LAX directly would require an overnight in NOL *on your dime*. So Amtrak routes you to WAS and CHI for a same day connection.

Example #2 - KWD/KCY to CBS directly would require an overnight in either STL or CHI *on your dime*. So Amtrak routes you via LAX and PDX for a same day connection.


----------



## 3rdcook (Feb 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> 3rdcook said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan said:
> ...


Thank You for the explanation ! I've learned alot so far about the Guest Rewards .

Another question , are roomette or bedroom AGR reservations affected by the bucket price at time of reservation ? Can you redeem for a roomette/bedroom even though if it is already at a high bucket ?


----------



## diesteldorf (Feb 18, 2010)

3rdcook said:


> Thank You for the explanation ! I've learned alot so far about the Guest Rewards .
> Another question , are roomette or bedroom AGR reservations affected by the bucket price at time of reservation ? Can you redeem for a roomette/bedroom even though if it is already at a high bucket ?


Guest Rewards has no capacity controls like some frequent flyer programs that only permit a certain # of seats to be book as rewards. Although unlikely, it would be possible for an entire train to be booked with nothing but free AGR rewards. Pricing doesn't matter. If you have the points, you get the room.

If you are booking with another member of your family and both getting roomettes, always allow the person using cash to book first. If they book their room and the price goes up, it won't matter if you are using points. However, if you book first and the price goes up, the person paying cash may be stuck paying more money.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 18, 2010)

The "price" or bucket doesn't matter when you redeem an AGR award! That's the great thing - as long as there's one seat or room left on the train, you can redeem an AGR for the same point value! 

A couple of years ago, I made an AGR redemption. Of the 4 trains, I got the *VERY LAST* room on *2 OUT OF 4* trains! This October, I got the *LAST ROOM* on a train - and the up charge would have been *$1313*! but all these were at *NO* additional points!


----------



## 3rdcook (Feb 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> The "price" or bucket doesn't matter when you redeem an AGR award! That's the great thing - as long as there's one seat or room left on the train, you can redeem an AGR for the same point value!
> A couple of years ago, I made an AGR redemption. Of the 4 trains, I got the *VERY LAST* room on *2 OUT OF 4* trains! This October, I got the *LAST ROOM* on a train - and the up charge would have been *$1313*! but all these were at *NO* additional points!



Super ! Thank you !

My final question ........What about layovers ? Are you able to stay over in locations where you need to change trains ? An example would be LAX and PDX on the KCY-CBS trip . Any restrictions on layovers ?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 18, 2010)

You must take the next train out (unless it's Amtrak putting you up, like due to a missed guaranteed connection). Otherwise, such as PDX if you don't take that day's #28, you will have to redeem another award!


----------

